# Washing Oil off of Budgie



## TaylorA (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey everyone, I haven't been on here for ages but it's good to be back.

So here's the story...
My Budgie was constipated (he was trying to squeeze out a poo and making some weird noises) but that's not the actual issue, he is all better now.

The problem is that in trying to help him asap, I put some vegetable oil on his butt and a little in his mouth but I accidentally spilt about two drips down his belly which makes him look really uncomfortable. 

So I tried to wash him this morning using some bird shampoo but it's almost as if that made the oil worse, as if it spread around or something.

I've looked on the Internet at what they use in oil spills on birds and apparently it's dawn which we don't have over here in Australia.

I heard that it's equal over here is Fairy liquid and my question is does anyone happen to know if that is OK to use??

Thanks for reading all of that lol


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi Taylor, I also live in Aus and have tried to get the Dawn dish soap. I got the Fairy because, like you I'd heard it's the same thing, but I've not used it on my birds. If possible, i'd ring your avian vet and get some advice over the phone. I would think they'd be able to tell you what is safe to use and how to best remove the oil.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Kellie :iagree: 

The Fairy liquid is probably fine but it's best to make sure it doesn't have anything in it that can harm your little one :thumbsup: Ringing up the vet sounds like a great idea


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can try using Renu Contact Lens solution on the oil. It removes stains from feathers and I believe it may remove the oil residue as well.*


----------



## TaylorA (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for your help guys and it's interesting to learn about that eye contact solution!? 
I rang up the one place and the man said that Leo will fix it himself in about a month and it not a big deal. But I still felt bad that he seemed uncomfortable.

So this morning I thought I'd try a bit of a stronger mix of the bird shampoo and wash him for a longer time so he's washed more thoroughly.

He's just drying off now and I can already tell he looks better but if he's not maybe another bath or two in the next week will fix him up.

Thanks for your help!! :ylw lovie:


----------

